# Wyeast 1007 - German Ale



## Dan Pratt (11/6/13)

Hi,

On the weekend made a Kolsch and used the German Ale yeast strain from Wyeast for the fermentation. Details are as follows;

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
OG: 1.050 SG
Color: 7.9 EBC
IBU: 23.3 IBUs
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.45 kg Kolsch (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 50.0 % 
1.85 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 37.8 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 10.2 % 
0.10 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 2.0 % 
28.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [8.00 %] - Boil Hop 5 23.3 IBUs 
1.0 pkg German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) [124.21 m Yeast 6 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Light Body

I made a 1.1 lt starter with a very fresh yeast packet (dated June 13)( beersmith asked for 202 billion cells, I made 245 with a 1.1 lt starter) and pitched at 15c into the 21ltres. I checked the gravity at day 2 of ferment and got 1028, day 3 which was today i got 1020 so i went ahead and racked it to secondary  

With a fast primary and only about 5-6 gravity points till expected FG this has fermented way faster than anticipated. My understanding of the Kolsch at 15c would take 7-10days primary and about 14 days secondary.

I have checked my calc and equipment and was wondering if anyone else had experienced a faster ferment from this yeast?


----------



## manticle (11/6/13)

Did the wort stay at 15 during fermentation? I ferment my alts at around 14 - if yours was actually a few degrees higher it may have taken less time.

Also your oxygenation might be great.

The yeast is a bit of a beast although it can take ages to drop. As long as it tastes good (eg. not an infection that's taken hold) I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Dave70 (12/6/13)

Just used it - see the 'whats in the glass thread' - second last page. My opening numbers were similar to your's.

At 17 deg it was pretty much all over 10 days in. I even ramped it up to 20 for 2 days just to be sure, no change in the FG, all was good, so I crashed it, kegged it and I'm in love with the result. 

Though personally I seeing good results from brewing ales cool, for me, 15 deg is cutting it a little to fine for a yeast that bottoms out at 13 unless your temp control is spot on. May account for a sluggish performance.


----------



## manticle (12/6/13)

It won't bottom out at 13. That is probably just the low end of the recommended range, rather than the tipping point.


----------



## Dave70 (12/6/13)

manticle said:


> It won't bottom out at 13. That is probably just the low end of the recommended range, rather than the tipping point.


That's a relief.
I thought my cube would implode or something.


----------



## manticle (12/6/13)

Reverse fermentation?


----------



## mje1980 (12/6/13)

I just got some of this for a run of easy drinkers. Love the malty flavour this yeast gives. Num nums. Gunna do a few golden ale type ales too, I think it'll work well


----------



## Spiesy (1/9/13)

I have a Dusseldorf Alt that has been fermenting with 1007, for 7-days now, at 18-degrees (oops, sounds a little on the high side for an alt) - but I've only reached 65% attenuation.

I only put one packet of July 2013 1007 into a 23l batch of 1053 alt. Would have usually made a starter, but didn't... 

At that higher temp, I would have thought the majority of fermentation would have been completed by now - even though I appear to have under-pitched.

Kicking myself that I have under-pitched, and fermented on the high side - but... the beer tastes surprisingly pretty good. Very keen to see how it is after fermentation has completed and it's been lagered for a few weeks.

*My questions to you legends: *
Is the reason why I haven't attenuated more than 65% after 7-days solely to the under pitching?
And, is there any use in dropping the fermentation temp from here on in?

BTW:
Temperature controlled fermentation = yes.
The only aeration provided was by splashing the wort into the fermenter.
Wyeast pack had fully swollen after 24-hours, prior to pitching @ 18-degrees.


----------



## Cocko (1/9/13)

Chats.


----------



## Spiesy (2/9/13)

GREAT chats.


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/9/13)

Spiesy said:


> I have a Dusseldorf Alt that has been fermenting with 1007, for 7-days now, at 18-degrees (oops, sounds a little on the high side for an alt) - but I've only reached 65% attenuation.
> 
> I only put one packet of July 2013 1007 into a 23l batch of 1053 alt. Would have usually made a starter, but didn't...
> 
> ...


What were your mash temperatures ?


----------



## Spiesy (2/9/13)

mashed at 65.


----------



## hoppy2B (2/9/13)

How does Wy 1007 compare with Wy 1010? I just bottled a Wy 1010 fermented ale yesterday and it was a tad sulphurous. Seemed a bit slow to finish up fermenting despite the fact I used a 1 litre starter.
Does Wy 1007 produce a sulphurous odour?


----------



## mje1980 (25/9/13)

I did a blonde ale for myself and a mate. First one threw a big krausen as usual. I scooped most of the yeast out and dropped the temp for the second, but it hasn't stopped it escaping and making a mess haha. Smells awesome. I'm gunna have to do a full clean up of the ferm fridge when it's done. Took some of the yeast from the first batch so have some for future use


----------



## Tilt (25/9/13)

I've just brewed a side by side double batch of kolsch (ish) with 1007 and Danstar Munich. Both were given a good dose of oxygen and fermented at 16 degrees with a rising tail/D-rest. The German ale went like a mad bastard for the first 3 days (glad I was warned and had fitted a blow off tube) but it settled down and needed a full three weeks to finish off and clean up.

The 1007 batch is by far the superior beer. Soft malt and clean regal spicy noble flavours after fining and a decent three week cold condition. 

In comparison the Munich version is a plain, dull and boring blond ale (not that I was expecting much more). That one'll probably end up being thrown onto some guavas I have in the freezer.

I harvested a nice pitch of 1007 slurry and am aiming it at a malt/hop balanced NZPA for its next outing. Can't wait.


----------



## mje1980 (25/9/13)

Try WY 2565 in your next kolsh. Num nums!!. I like 1007 for maltiness without being cloying. Great yeast. Let us know how the nzpa with it goes.


----------



## Tilt (25/9/13)

Yeah - I've heard good things about the 2565. Its definitely on the list of yeasts to try.

I've been refining my house NZPA for the last couple of years and the grist/hops and process are just about where I want them to be. 
Until now I've used SO5 and BRY 97, but I reckon it needs a shade more in the malt flavour department. 
Grist changes didn't give me the end result I wanted - Munich and Melanoidin left it without the dry crispness I like, and I'm hesitating about upping the complexity of my process by switching to a decoction
So as a last, last tweak, I thought I'd explore different yeast options. I'm hoping this is the one! Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## hoppy2B (25/9/13)

1010 is nice and crisp and tart. Works well for a Kolsch style, I'd recommend it. 
Munich is meant to be a match for Wy3068 which is wheat beer yeast.


----------



## Tilt (26/9/13)

Cheers - will look into 1010 too.
Agree re the Munich. I wasn't really looking for a kolsch from the Munich yeast batch - just a chance to try a yeast I hadn't used before and to give a comparison with the 1007 considering the grist had a few % of wheat. A useful experiment and one that'll hopefully yield a tasty fruit beer in a couple of weeks. 
I also know now that I wouldn't use the Munich if I was looking to do a true wheat beer - not enough banana and clove for my liking. I'll have to go to a liquid yeast for that.


----------



## mje1980 (26/9/13)

hoppy2B said:


> 1010 is nice and crisp and tart. Works well for a Kolsch style, I'd recommend it.
> Munich is meant to be a match for Wy3068 which is wheat beer yeast.


Wouldn't be much of a kolsh with an American wheat yeast though. Taste great but not really kolsh like IMMHO


----------

